# A/C Low Side Quick Connect Coupler - Do They Clog



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Both are the same. The only difference is the connector themselves. They are different so you can't hook it up wrong.:vs_cool:


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply brainbucket, so you are saying the actual hole should be the same. I am really starting to think the orifice is shot if this is the case.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

The connectors/adapters on the gauges sometimes just quit. I've had to replace mine a few times. Very seldom does the hoses go bad unless age comes to play and other uses not intended for the gauge, ie fuel pressure.:vs_cool:


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

So I borrowed a set of gauges from my old man, his low side adapter also does not allow air through. His gauges work. I opened the low side quick adapter and then sent air into the other side of the hose, no air. High side blow air through.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Have you hooked them up to a vehicle? What are you trying to do?:vs_coffee:


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

I had 2 cars that would not take a charge on the low side after vacuuming the systems. I suspected it was an issue with the manifold or the quick coupler because 1 ac was known to be working. When i vaccumed with the second set of gages, recharging worked. 

So i am trying to isolate the problem by eliminating the cause. So at this point i assume that the low side Port quick couple has a tiny hole in the shaft, the same one that pushes the Schrader valve down.

As I mentioned before, thinking I might have a clog in that quick connector coupler, I ran my air hose on to the fitting one side where the house attaches to blow air through it and no air came out so I thought it was because the coupler was not clogged somehow. But after trying that on my other quick connector coupler for the low side it also doesn't let air through. Not sure what else to think at this point.

Here is a sample photo. 









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

